# Name for Gandalf's staff



## Gandalf's Staff (Jan 12, 2003)

*Name for gandalf staff*

did gandalf have a name for his stalf? preferably his white one?


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have read all the books and nowhere did I see a name for Gandalf's staff. There may be a name, but I would be highly surprised if there was.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 13, 2003)

A busy guy like Gandalf doesn't have time for things like that... It's for young guys like Aragorn who sit around in Rivendale swapping sword stories.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

And he actually has 3 different staffs throughout the books I believe:
-At the begining of FOTR
-After he is imprisoned at Orthanc
-When he becomes White

He may not have another one after he is imprisoned, but i think he does (just a thought...)


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

He doesn't have a new one after Orthanc, he has it with him on top of the tower, I put the quote proving it in another thread I had started saying that he I didn't think he did. I don't feel like looking for the thread but if you want the quote for it Look in the chapter "In the House of Tom Bombadil" and read the part about Frodo's dream.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

ooo ya... i remember that... I love when tolkien describes their dreams. So then I guess he only has 2. oh well...


----------

